# 86 Quantum Syncro fuel pump



## LittleCarCare (Nov 9, 2018)

Hello all, I have an 86 Syncro that's been sitting for about ten years. The car has only 66k on it, and is in really good shape so I want to get it running. Trying to get it running and the fuel pump doesn't run. The relay cycles, and there's power and ground at the pump plug at the tank cover, so I decided that I needed to pull the pump. Well, upon doing so, as soon as I tried to turn the banjo bolt the white plastic gauge sending unit housing just crumbled, and I broke the banjo fitting off the end of the line. I removed the sending unit, which anything rubber is dissolved, and anything steel rotted. I looked in the tank to find the pump at the end of the hoses almost unrecognisable. This procedure is nothing new to me. I worked in a private VW repair shop from 1980 until 1999. Problem is, back then I just went to the shelf or out to the yard for parts...not the case 30 years later! This car has only one pump, its the high pressure style for the CIS fuel system and it's the one in the (plastic) tank. As it stands right now, I need the gas gauge sender with the housing, and a fuel pump. Maybe the pump isn't going to come out of it's housing in the tank, I haven't tried to remove it yet. Assuming that I can remove everything from the tank, and clean the tank out, but after that, am I better off converting it to a two pump system like the early Golfs and Jettas? I'm thinking that because those parts are probably much more available. Any input from someone that's been up this road recently is much appreciated. Thank you, Sam.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

I don't know if this helps, but found this:

https://www.autopartswarehouse.com/search/?Ntt=fuel+pump&searchType=global&shopId=1&N=0&addfitment=1


----------



## LittleCarCare (Nov 9, 2018)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> I don't know if this helps, but found this:
> 
> https://www.autopartswarehouse.com/search/?Ntt=fuel+pump&searchType=global&shopId=1&N=0&addfitment=1


Pretty sure this (your suggestion) is a low pressure or transfer pump for a digifant system. The Quantum Syncro is CIS, and has only one pump which is high pressure pump only, and is in the tank. 

I'm thinking that I may have to modify it two pump system (and use a pump style that you've suggested) seeing as I'm coming up with nothing for stock parts.

Thank you for the input


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

LittleCarCare said:


> Pretty sure this (your suggestion) is a low pressure or transfer pump for a digifant system. The Quantum Syncro is CIS, and has only one pump which is high pressure pump only, and is in the tank.
> 
> I'm thinking that I may have to modify it two pump system (and use a pump style that you've suggested) seeing as I'm coming up with nothing for stock parts.
> 
> Thank you for the input


I had a lead on a Q sedan that also had fuel pump issues, that's what had me searching and lead me to this post. I'm far from an expert on these things, but thought I'd pass along the info. Good luck!

Oh yeah, I missed buying the Q sedan by a few hours.


----------

